# Nissan Juke-R Hits The Track[Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Prior to heading out to Silverstone where some very lucky journalists got to enjoy Nissan's Juke-R project in the flesh, the development team took the vehicle to MIRA's proving ground to give it some shakedown runs, tweaking and tuning the crossover to perfection.

And quite frankly, we love how Nissan describes the Juke-R on this particular video: "It looks like a Juke but sounds like a GT-R, and performs like one on its first circuit tests." On the list of vehicles we'd love to take for a spin, this has not surprisingly reached towards the top and the video after the break doesn't help ease our eagerness.

The GT-R powered Juke packs 485-hp in the funky crossover body and is admittedly a brilliant way to get people interested in the Juke. Chances are we'll never see a production vehicle like this, but Nissan loves stressing that the Juke-R is street legal and this is just a small taste of what's to come with their project.

Check out the video after the break.

More: *Nissan Juke-R Hits The Track[Video]* on Autoguide.com


----------

